# "The Strange Case Of Mr. Cravn" Now Available Online!



## CedarStreetFilmsUSA (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.ghoulishgrinfilms.com/2018/08/the-strange-case-of-mr-cravn-now.html

The third original feature from actor/director Jess Solis and the second from Ghoulish Grin Films, "The Strange Case Of Mr. Cravn is now streaming for free on YouTube and for rent or purchase at Vimeo On Demand. Thank you all for your support!


----------

